# Infant car seat without base



## LaurenS (Aug 7, 2003)

I did a search for this, but didn't find what I need.

We don't have a car, so our kids aren't in cars often. We do have carseats for when we ride in cars. We recently took a few rides with our infant using a Graco (I believe snugride) infant bucket. We didn't use the base. It was really hard to install. It was in the middle of a 2007 Jeep Cherokee. The shoulder strap had this plastic button type thing on it that made it so hard to install the seat tight enough. Is it the seat, the car, or us?

We will be visiting my parents (same car) next month and I'm not sure what type of bucket we'll be using. My niece just out grew her bucket so I will borrow the seat from my brother so we don't have to bring ours on the bus trip. Should I just use the base? Are they easier to install? I thought they are safer without the base, but not if I can't install it properly.

Sorry to sound like an idiot, but like I said, we don't travel in cars often so we are really inexperienced.

Our 4 year old will be in a booster seat. I don't have trouble with that thankfully!


----------



## nataliebassoon (Feb 20, 2008)

I think its the car. If I were you I would not go buy a base, by the time your baby's 6 months old or so, you'll hardly be using it anyway. Did you use a metal "I" clip? That really makes a difference and often is needed in order to e safe with a shoulder strap.
Whenever I install the car seat, it is a two person job. One person puts all their weight on the seat while the other fastens the seat belt.
Good luck!


----------



## LaurenS (Aug 7, 2003)

What's an I clip?

I have the base, I just didn't use it.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

No no no, you do NOT need the locking clip. That is for cars built prior to 1997 that don't have locking devices built in.

The infant seat is not 'safer' without the base. They are both equally safe. However, installing an infant seat without the base is more often than not a huge PITA. Installing the base once, safely, and correctly is much easier.


----------

